# ?



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

what fish are stocked in Tappan Lake? and is it every year? same question but Atwood Lake


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> what fish are stocked in Tappan Lake? and is it every year? same question but Atwood Lake



The only fish stocked at Tappan and Atwood are Saugeye. This year in May ODNR stocked 156,724 fingerlings in Atwood and 228,573 fingerlings in Tappan. They also put 101,323 in Leesville. They do a good job on the saugeye stocking. They are stocked every year


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> The only fish stocked at Tappan and Atwood are Saugeye. This year in May ODNR stocked 156,724 fingerlings in Atwood and 228,573 fingerlings in Tappan. They also put 101,323 in Leesville. They do a good job on the saugeye stocking. They are stocked every year


thank you


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> thank you



Your very welcome....


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hatchetman, what about Piedmont saugeye stocking?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

How long ago did they start stocking Saugeye in them lakes


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> Hatchetman, what about Piedmont saugeye stocking?


Don't have the numbers in front of me, but Piedmont and Clendenning got about the same amount, Seneca also.


----------

